

Internet laughs about being spied on - gridscomputing
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/07/tech/social-media/snooping-web-reaction/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
hurrrrrrrrr
borp! borp! CNN is a state controlled "news" source.

